# 3 man limit of snapper from the kayak Sun. 6-3-2012



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I was unable to fish Fri or Sat due to the passing of my grandfather so I had to settle for sloppy seconds or thirds and I knew the full moon was not gonna help.
The plan was to get out there, get the limit and go. I brought along my brother in law and his friend, both first time kayak fisherman with no offshore fishing experience. So I was in my PA and they fished out of my cobra tandem.

Decided to fish a close in spot off Navarre beach just over a mile out and 58' deep. Surf was pretty flat and saw a school of spanish sardines first thing. The visibility was way less out there than last weekend. Was only able to catch 3 baits before a 4' barracuda chased the school off.
So off we went with 3 live baits and a bag of old spanish mackerel. 

Get to the spot and after teaching them a few things I give them each a live bait. First drop is a swing and a miss, second drop score a legal snapper :thumbup:. There was not near as many fish on that spot as there was last weekend.
They decided to settle with legal, I wanted size. So after releasing several legal ones I got what I was looking for! We got the first 5 fish in less than an hr but number 6 took a while due to a shark invasion. After several shark releases and several snapper heads I was able to get #6 in the yak and it was the biggest of the day:thumbup:

Saw a big turtle on the way in but it was only holding bait. Just as we were about to hit the surf a huge school of 100+ jacks come through in the15-25 lb range but no bait or lures rigged. I was too hot to deal with them anyway!
It was a great day to be on the water and can't wait for the wind to stop blowing so I can do my part and help control the snapper population.

Needless to say they are hooked and ready for the next trip!
View attachment 50674


View attachment 50675


View attachment 50676


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

great work i need to start fishing again ..

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

take me with you! i tried going all the way out to destin with a few guys this weekend and walked away empty handed.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Call me dumb if ya want....but you went out in the gulf in something smaller than a canoe?  How do you do it with out getting swamped by the waves? Nice catch BTW.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

drifterfisher said:


> Call me dumb if ya want....but you went out in the gulf in something smaller than a canoe?  How do you do it with out getting swamped by the waves? Nice catch BTW.


lots of people do it. you cant sink a sit on top kayak... unless youre having a REALLY bad day.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

easy the kayaks can take on water without sinking because they have built in scupper holes the water goes right back wjere it came from without you sinking.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Well I guess I need to see about getting a kayak,but I have to put a motor on it,I aint paddlin nothing.Yep I'm lazy,I'm to sorry to pull start my 18hp Evinrude,I had to have one with a starter.
How stable are those things? My 14' jon boat is 5' wide and it isnt stable nuff fer me.I want one 6-7' wide,but finding one like that is hard.
Where should I look for one at?And how wide can you get one?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

My buddies are killing them off Destin and Oklsa Island leaving from the pier. I think the reports off "Navarre" are MILDEC - Military Deception everything is South of Navarre if you look at the Navigation Charts.

Nice catch either way! 

Stressless


----------



## hogfanz (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice catch. My buddy and I were out of Navarre beach on sunday about a mile and a half off the pier. only thing we saw/caught were sharks and remora! We were using frozen cigars... a very slow day for us...


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice I have had 2 trips with no legal snapper.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucky you found a spot, Ive logged probably twenty miles since adding my FF and I havnt found a single piece of structure off of Navarre.


----------



## charliel2 (Mar 5, 2008)

Give it time. I think the full moon has things messed up a little bit.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice fishing report. I enjoyed viewing the photos too.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Lucky you found a spot, Ive logged probably twenty miles since adding my FF and I havnt found a single piece of structure off of Navarre.


I think I have found over 10 now but my average round trip is over 13 miles.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dang man, I did find some small stuff off of the pier but I fished it hard with no snapper to show for it, just some black sea bass and small triggers. I typically zig zag from the beach out to two and half to three miles and zig zag back. 

A buddy of mine did find some awesome structure with over ten ft of relief in sixty five feet of water last week but he didnt save it right on his new GPS. As soon as it calms down a bit we will use his saved track and hopefully go back over it and save it.

I NEED to find some bottom to snapper fish before the season is over.

Are you finding stuff that is most likely man made or are you seeing any live bottom?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Most are man made, a couple seem to be live bottom with no releif but holding fish. The furthest spot I found is about 5 miles out in 85'


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

you wouldnt part with those #s would you ?? great snapper. only managed 1 lane snapper saturday.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

beachsceneguy said:


> you wouldnt part with those #s would you ?? great snapper. only managed 1 lane snapper saturday.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::thumbup:


I have only shared these numbers with 2 other people and only because they came out there with me on a couple trips and found some spots too. We have agreed not to share these numbers with anyone!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Nice fish.. How you like that PA???? Is it too much trouble lugging that thing around?? Too much work to get it moving???


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Stressless said:


> My buddies are killing them off Destin and Oklsa Island leaving from the pier. I think the reports off "Navarre" are MILDEC - Military Deception everything is South of Navarre if you look at the Navigation Charts.
> 
> Nice catch either way!
> 
> Stressless


There are NO fish in Navarre! Lol :shifty:

Nice haul Caddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## TronGod (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice fish D, sorry for your loss.


----------

